# [Heisec] Hintergrund: Windows-Speicherverwürfelung ausgetrickst



## Newsfeed (24 Januar 2013)

Der Hacker mit dem Handle Kingcope stellt eine Technik vor, wie man die normalerweise zufällig ausgewürfelten Speicher-Adressen von Bibliotheken in Windows 7 und 8 quasi festnageln und gezielt bestimmte Code-Sequenzen anspringen kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

